# Toshiba C850 Bios Password Reset



## r.h.p (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Dudes ,
While on 2 weeks work away , I somehow  let my laptop get that Bios Password Virus I think , maybe from hotel
Wi-Fi  as most of you people have heard about . Pressing F2 on boot brings you into the Bios , and if registered asks for the password. Now I'm 95% sure I never activated a bios password so no joy , and also my machine started acting weird eg: Missing icons loss of the Wi-Fi one and Bluetooth etc..... ( Norton Was Installed )

So being the Smart tech guy I think I am ( taking the piss out of myself lol ) I open the laptop and remove the CMOS battery and close it back up ! Turn on my lap and F2 nothing GGRRRRRR same password stuff lol
Next step was the backup important stuff to USB 16GB and Try the hold 0 button down to fresh install Win7.
Nothing same Bios Password Prompt GGGRRRR

So what now ???? After Some You tube Similar story Fix Vids I went for it .
Opened the Case ,  Removed HDD , Removed Battery and Kept Power cable in.
Without going into detail Next to the Battery is 2 tiny solder joints . Standing the lap up like a wedge ,
Using a tiny Flat head Screwdriver I pressed on the joints and turned the lap on holding the screwdriver very carefully in affect shorting the jumper solders. I had to hold it for around a minute while the lap was beeping
like a wild animal then stopped and I released the screwdriver. At this point the lap went dead. I repressed the on button and F2 and Voila !!!!! My bios was cleared and ready for new commands . Fracking Awesome Man
Reset bios time and Powered down , put everything back together and started up and pressed 0 and started my Fresh Toshiba Install . Cant say how pleased I was just to see that blue screen off death Fragged 

If This has been done before on TPU I searched and couldn't find the same situation . So I can upload Photos of the jumper point that worked for me If someone needs it
Regards Rob


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 15, 2015)

create a work log thread detailing the problem 
detail your solution including diagrams/pictures  then upload it
some one will appreciate your efforts


----------



## r.h.p (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Is the Project thread the section ??


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 15, 2015)

Pm a mod and ask their advice ( it will save them moving it if its in the wrong section )


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2015)

I would not put it in the Project Logs sub forum, simply because it is predominantly new builds and mods and would get lost in there quickly, as it relates to a virus possibly Networking & Security"?


----------



## r.h.p (Sep 25, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> I would not put it in the Project Logs sub forum, simply because it is predominantly new builds and mods and would get lost in there quickly, as it relates to a virus possibly Networking & Security"?[



So dudes Networking and Security  ??


----------

